# KayeKids?



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

piemama said:


> Has anyone had experience with Kayekids in SoCal? http://www.dogshowjournal.com/KAYEKIDS/
> They have a litter of apricot standards that I'm interested in. Or if anyone know of good apricot standard breeders near the west coast, please pm me. Thanks!


I don't know her but I think i talked to her at a pet expo she is the president of the san diego poodle club. I have heard good things about her from other breeders good luck.


----------

